# LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!



## More-Aqua (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

Hab mir so in letzter Zeit mal überlegt wie praktisch es wäre eine LED Beleuchtung fürs Nachtangeln zu bauen. Also zwei Strahler, einer z.B. fürs Zelt und der andere in der Nähe vom Wasser dass man auch etwas sieht |bla:

Und dazu ein Batteriekasten, mit einer Autobatterie, den man ins Zelt stellen könnte.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Was willst Du denn da bauen? LED Strahler gibt es in allen varianten zu kaufen...
z.B.Kopflampe, die kannst Du auch im Zelt befestigen, und haben schon Batterien mit drin.
Eine Autobatterie mit zum Wasser zu schleppen halte ich doch für ziemlich aufwendig..


----------



## More-Aqua (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Hallo,

Ja aber 50 LEDs je Strahler sind heller wie so eine kleine Kopflampe. 
Hab mir das so gedacht, dass man zwei Gehäuse hat und die mit einen Erdspieß wie bei einem Rutenhalter. Und davon je eine Kabel zu der Batterie. Eine kleinere Batterie mit 40Ah reicht ja aus.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

naja ich weis ja nicht ob sofiel licht ne gute idee ist. Ich selber habe festgestellt je weniger licht nachts auf´s wasser trift desto besser Beissen die Fische, da der lichtkegel die Fische in diesem Bereich verscheucht. Also aus erfahrung habe ich beim nachtangeln eine gute Taschenlampe und eine LED Kopflampe dabei und eingeschaltet werden diese nur beim bestücken der haken oder wenn ich nen Fisch dran habe, und sonnsten vermeide ich es das Licht einzuschalten.
Und die Fangquoten sind um einiges Besser geworden....

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Wie wärs denn mit sowas?






ist mit Akku.


----------



## Atze85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Was ich verwende und klappt sind die solar lampen die eigentlich für den garten verwendet werden! 2 stück mit edelstahl gehäuse beim praktiker für 10 euro. mann muss nur die schwache orangliche led mit einer weißen/blauen austauschen, dann reicht das licht vollkommen aus! eben nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel! ein ein- und ausschalter ist bereits dran! und folgekosten für batterien entfallen. Leuchtdauer: so ca. 8 Stunden, also völlig ausreichend!

mfg


----------



## derextremexxl (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Nehme auch die guten Solarlampen aus dem Baumarkt. Tagsüber schön aufladen und Nachts den Weg zu den Ruten ausleuchten. Kann ich auch nur Empfehlen.

Aber eine Ganze Autobatterie ans Wasser zu schleppen wäre mir nix. LED's sind sparsam, da würden auch kleinere Akkus ausreichen.


----------



## Fischpaule (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Wie Jetzt Autobaterie #c, das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder|kopfkrat

Mit solch einer schweren Autobaterie kannst du ein ganzes Festzelt hell mit LED`s ausleuchten..

Zudem ist man doch nachts auch meist auf nachtaktive Fische aus - und die freuen sich nicht besonders über dein Licht....

#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Da würde ich dann einen Generator und Baustrahler empfehlen |supergri . 
5 Led`s reichen im Nahbereich dicke aus und für den mittleren Bereich 10 bis 30 meter sind 15 ausreichend. Für den Rest dann den 50 W Suchscheinwerfer.
Einen Bericht über den Bau einer Mützenlampe gibt es 
hier !



Viel Spass beim basteln!
Jens


----------



## More-Aqua (2. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Hallo



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An sowas ähnliches hab ich gedacht, vielleicht nur dass man es noch mit einem Spieß in den Boden stecken kann.


----------



## Alex.k (2. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Was möchtest Du genau wissen? Bruachst Du eine Schlatung dazu?


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

ich würde auch eine Kopflampe nehmen. Damit ist man flexibler. Wenn Du allerdings mit ein paar leuten im Karpfenzelt liegen und Skat spielen willst oder das al Campingbeleuchtung nutzen willst dann könntest Du auch eine Motorradbatterie nehmen. Die ist nicht ganz so schwer und auch günstiger, hat aber gute Leistung!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*



More-Aqua schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> An sowas ähnliches hab ich gedacht, vielleicht nur dass man es noch mit einem Spieß in den Boden stecken kann.


Ein Stück Abflussrohr, unten schräg abgesägt.
Das Rohr in den Boden kloppen und oben die Lampe rein.
Die leuchtet übrigens nur zu einer Seite, so das Du die nicht leuchtene Seite zum Wasser drehen kannst..


----------



## neddi (3. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Um dich mal von der Idee von der Autobatterie weg zu holen 

Ein kleiner Bleigelakku mit 3Ah kostet bei Pollin 5€, wiegt allerdings auch ca. nen kilo, für LED's aber mehr als ausreichend.
Wer richtig aufs Gewicht achten will und sich an Li-Ion traut (kann gefährlich bei Kurzschluss werden) kann sich einen Li-Ion mit 11,8Ah bei 14 Volt für 1KG Basteln.
Einfacher und ohne viel Bastelei kannst du dir 2 Camcorder Akkus einfach zusammen Schalten.

Da kann man auch eine Normale 12 Volt Halogen Lampe für den Suchscheinwerfer anschliessen, allerdings wäre das schon eigentlich zu Hell 

Hier gibt es noch Bauanleitungen für LED Lämpchen

btw. tolle Kopflampe @ Pixelschreck


----------



## BallerNacken (3. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Also ganz gut sind auch noch ein paar Kerzen...muss ja nich immer alles elektrisch sein!

wenn ich mit meinem Kumple nachtangeln gehe, dann ham wa helt ne kopflampe zum montieren, keschern und sonstiges...

aber in unserm schirm(zelt) ham wa ein paar teelichter. guter 3 stück reichen schon um das ganze zelt zu beleuchten!

und teuer sind die nu wirklich nicht...

Romantisch wirds auch noch


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*



More-Aqua schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja aber 50 LEDs je Strahler sind heller wie so eine kleine Kopflampe.
> Hab mir das so gedacht, dass man zwei Gehäuse hat und die mit einen Erdspieß wie bei einem Rutenhalter. Und davon je eine Kabel zu der Batterie. Eine kleinere Batterie mit 40Ah reicht ja aus.



50 LEDs (entsprechende Leuchtkraft vorausgesetzt) kosten mehr als jede gekaufte Variante.

Für etwa 10-20 EUR kriegt man bereits gute und haltbare Lösungen (Pollin, Pearl, Westfalia, Conrad) evtl. Umarbeiten nicht ausgeschlossen, jedoch halten diese sich bei max 50-10 EUR


Oder besteht hier einfach die Lust am basteln? Sofern keine Löterfahrung vorhanden würde ich das aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen, eine LED und Wiederstand sind schnell dahin wen man die überhitzt.


----------



## xmxrrxr (4. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Mit LEDs im 10 mm Format, kann man richtig schön hell machen :q Ob das aber beim angeln sinnvoll ist....
Ich hab damit schon ganze Treppenhäuser ausgeleuchtet....
Man muss da aber sehr kreativ sein, wegen der Lichtfarbe !

Test einfach mal eine einzelne gelbe oder weisse LED beim Angeln, du wirst dich wundern, wie hell die sein kann.
Dann wirst Du die Idee mit dem Bau schnell beiseite legen.

Die Idee mit der Kopflampe find ich völlig ausreichend.
Mehr als eine Backgroundbeleuchtung im Zelt mit 1 oder 2 LEDs würd ich auf keinen Fall anstreben und die kann man aus einer 9 V Block mit Wandler versorgen.

Greif am besten auf die Lösungen zurück

Grüssle Mirror


----------



## Jürgen54 (4. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

Kauf Dir doch einen LED-Lichtschlauch, gibs auch als Meterware und in mehreren Farben, kannst dein Zelt richtig weihnachtlich Beleuchten:g:q.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## xmxrrxr (4. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

_Hallo Jürgen 54,

die LED Schläuche sind meist für 230 V ausgelegt, aber ich geb zu, es gibt vereinzelt auch 12 oder 24 V Teile.

Nur sind die auch entsprechend teuer....

Gruß Mirror
_


----------



## Fishaholic (4. März 2008)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung selbst bauen!*

KFZ Tuner nutzen gerne 12V LED Schläuche, sind dann auch meisst Wasserdicht. Ich hab sogar schon mal welche bei LIDL gesehen.
Zum Selbstbau reichen Dir ein paar wenige LED´s, aus, dass spart Saft (normale Batterien reichen aus). Bei den LED´s würde ich nicht die teuren weissen nehmen, sondern gelbe, die kosten fast nix und dann hast du nicht dass Problem, sobald du dein Zelt verlässt, du Nachtblind über alles stolperst. Oder wolltest du das ganze Gewässer ausleuchten? Wenn Du mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz vertraut bist und einigermaßen mit nem Lötkolben umgehen kannst sollte der Selbstbau kein Problem darstellen. Die Technischen Angaben der LED´s findest Du im Katalog (z.b. Conrad, ELV...) und telweise haben die auch schon Kits zum selbstbasteln. Conrad hat sogar LED´s auf nem selbstklebenden Band in Meterware direkt fertig zum Anschluss an 12V. 
Feel Free und viel Spaß mit den Sperrspannungen (denk dran, die LED´s darfst Du nicht wie Glühbirnen behandeln, die sind richtungsgebunden)


----------

